# Field boot reccomendations for a rider with... shapely legs?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

So my tall boots that I've had since high school (9ish years old now I guess?) started getting a little too tight in the calf a couple years ago. So I took them to the shoe repair shop and they put in a wider piece of elastic in the tops. I finally picked them up as I was leaving for our first horse show. They were still too snug and I ended up having to take them off before my class because my muscles started to cramp. Luckily the lady my friend trains for also has huge calves and wasn't showing that day because of a stomach virus let me borrow hers. She got them custom made and they fit my leg beautifully. The only draw back was her foot was a size smaller than mine so by the end of the day my feet were cramping instead of my calves. 

Um... so I guess the point of the story is, I really need to get some new tall boots. Preferably before our next show in August. The problem is my abnormally large calf muscles. I wear a 9-9.5 show and just measured my calf at 17.25" around the widest part! On top of that, the problem I ran into when buying my first pair of boots is the bottom part of my legs are comparatively narrow: 9" just above my ankle to give you an idea. So that most of the ones I tried on fit in the calf but were too roomy in the ankle. 
I'm terrified to buy online because of that and there aren't any tack stores near by. I might just have to skip the english classes at the next show and just look for boots at QH congress in the fall. 

Long story short, can any of you guys reccomend boots for someone with curvy legs? LOL sorry for the length.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

to bad your sport isnt more about horse riding and less about a fashion show. I've seen some pretty nice looking half chaps but I guess those wouldnt pass muster with the fashionatos.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL yeah, I don't think that would fly. Any half chaps that I could get away with wearing cost almost as much as a new pair of boots would. Plus I would have to get new field boots on top of that since mine are falling apart. 

I don't get why they have to make them like smoke-stacks! I can't be the only rider with big calf muscles it kind of comes with the territory I would think. And it's not totally about fashion, they're actually nice to ride in when they aren't cutting off the circulation to the rest of your leg, they give you a little extra grip and a lot easier to fit spurs over than bulky half-chaps.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

id talk to places like dover saddlery. I wouldnt worry about buying online from GOOD stores. Just read the fine print ont he return policy. I evidently have different shaped feet than most of the world so am pretty much resigned to returning at least one or two pair for every pair I get.'


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Try treadstones. My daughter has a wide calf and loves them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

You might also want to try Mountain Horse. My mother has very large calves and hers fit like a glove. They've already got built in gussets in the back, which you can't see while you ride.

I also recommend Der Dau Boot Stretch. I just bought a new pair of boots that were, as they should be, very tight on the calf. After following the directions twice, my boots have stretched out wonderfully. It's only like 10 bucks, definitely worth it.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

personally not a fan of the older mountain horse models, but haven't ridden in the new boots. as for me, i have med-wide calves and small ankles and just got the Middleburg boots from Dover (on sale for $200!) and LOVE them.

http://www.doversaddlery.com/middleburg-zip-field-boot/p/X1-38461/

Be aware that they DO run large in the foot. Their 8.5 is about 1/4" BIGGER than my Ovation Gold Pro 9's. I put a memory foam foot cushion insert in there and the 8.5s fit perfectly. I really am quite happy with them thus far.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I got my boots from Hispar. They are about as close to custom made as you can get without them being totally custom. I have short fat calves, nothing fit!! They were about $350, nice leather and I had them put a zip in the back. Worth every dime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

You are definitely not alone with this problem! I haven't bought a proper pair of tall boots because I can't find anything on the market that looks like it will fit right (17 3/4" at the calf, 9 1/2" at the ankle). I do have a pair of Mountain Horse tall winter boots - lined with fuzzy stuff and waterproof for going through the slush, but they're not anything I could wear in a show, even if I wanted to wear them when it's not freezing and sloppy outside. And even then, they're wide through the ankle too so the back heel cup slides up and down and up and down - mondo blister time.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

CJ82Sky said:


> personally not a fan of the older mountain horse models, but haven't ridden in the new boots. as for me, i have med-wide calves and small ankles and just got the Middleburg boots from Dover (on sale for $200!) and LOVE them.
> 
> Middleburg Zip Field Boot | Dover Saddlery
> 
> Be aware that they DO run large in the foot. Their 8.5 is about 1/4" BIGGER than my Ovation Gold Pro 9's. I put a memory foam foot cushion insert in there and the 8.5s fit perfectly. I really am quite happy with them thus far.


The Dover size chart indicates 15 7/8" for the Wide boot. I know that's wide-ish for tall boots, but tall boots seem to run SUPER small through the calves in a general sense. OP has a calf > 17" (and so do I) and now I'm wondering, maybe the measurements on the size chart are not reliable? CJ82 - how does your calf measurement rack up against the numbers given in the size chart @ Dover for these boots?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> I got my boots from Hispar. They are about as close to custom made as you can get without them being totally custom. I have short fat calves, nothing fit!! They were about $350, nice leather and I had them put a zip in the back. Worth every dime.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just googled those - it looks like they carry an actual _wide_ calf (instead of "not quite so skinny" calf that everyone else calls "wide"). How did you get your boots, though? When I clicked on their site to find a retailer, it took me to a blank page.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

I second Mountain Horse. I get wide calf and they fit well and are comfy. There's also a brand called Fuller Fillies that Smart Pak carries, but I have no clue of they're good boots.....


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

ThursdayNext said:


> I just googled those - it looks like they carry an actual _wide_ calf (instead of "not quite so skinny" calf that everyone else calls "wide"). How did you get your boots, though? When I clicked on their site to find a retailer, it took me to a blank page.


It was so long ago. I want to say I was about to order them online. Click customer service and on the left it will say how to order. I believe you can do it right over the phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had problems fitting to my calf & I measure around 13-13.5 inches. And our riding encourages calf muscles! I love tall boots for all my riding but the cost & fitting is becoming a hurdle. And now the sole is coming off my favorite pair-Yikes!


----------

